

Random Terrain Generation – A Clojure Walkthrough - mediocregopher
http://blog.mediocregopher.com/clojure-diamond-square.html

======
jplur
Brilliant code comments, I've never seen this explained and it will come in
handy.

------
ye
I see so many random terrain generation posts, like it's some sort of a hard
problem that's being solved on a weekly basis. This one isn't even impressive.

~~~
almost
It's interesting to see implementations of algorithms in languages. Terrain
generations is a fun problem with a few algorithms and nice visible results.

Maybe you should consider showing some stuff that you've made instead of being
snarky about stuff that other people have made and shown.

